# Please see the New Signature Rules



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2005)

Board Members,

The Signature Rules have been updated. Members are now asked to keep the size of Signatures to a reasonable length in order to facilitate reading of the board, reduce bandwith, etc.

In the event that a member desires to have a long signature or multiple images, it is always an option to simply include a hyperlink to a webpage you have set up, where you can have an unlimited length of signature.

In case you were not aware, you can use BB code to do that.

An example of a hypertext link would be, to type this into your signature block:

_*And the Verdict is...*_

That would provide a link to my weblog. Notice that the only reason you can see the code is because I have turned it off. If you put that into your signature box (or a post on the board), it would look like the line in my signature that says "And the Verdict is.."

Thanks for your assistance,

The Admins.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2005)

The new signature rules can be found here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5636


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2006)

Fred,
The sig requirements need to be reflected in the membership/registration agreement as well. The submissions lack all that is in the sig statement.


----------

